# delle loro



## Geviert

Salve,

vorrei chiedervi se nella seguente frase:

_Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello delle loro strutture organizzative e *delle loro* logiche di funzionamento, a livello..._

 è possible fare a meno del secondo "delle loro", ovverosia:

_Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello delle loro strutture organizzative e  logiche di funzionamento, a livello..._

direi di sì, ma non sono sicuro. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Blackman

Io farei a meno addirittura di entrambi.


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Blackman,

vuoi dire che si può sottintedere senza ambiguità? la lista dei livelli è molto lunga.


----------



## Blackman

Direi proprio di si. Il riferimento alle istituzioni è chiarissimo. Opterei per un meno pesante..._a livello *di* strutture organizzative e *di *logiche...._

Piuttosto mi preoccuperei della ripetizione di _a livello_: già due volte sono troppe.


----------



## Geviert

Allora può essere anche una questione di stile, bene. Grazie!

Ps. si potrebbe scrivere: _a livello *di* strutture organizzative e logiche....?


_


----------



## Passante

Visto anche il contributo sarei anche io per un:
_Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello delle loro strutture organizzative e *delle loro* logiche di funzionamento, a livello...
Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo a livello sia della struttura organizzativa come della logica di funzionamento come pure ....
_


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Geviert 

Mi pare una domanda molto vaga: 



> la lista dei livelli è molto lunga


 
e non puoi evitare di ripetere "livello"?

Forse, più semplicemente:  

Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo modificando:  struttura organizzativa, logica di funzionamento,  ....


----------



## Geviert

è vero. Allora anche "a livello" via:_

Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello di strutture organizzative e di  logiche di funzionamento, di...

_Grazie Yulan e Passante. Ripetevo _livello_ diverse volte (quindi anche _delle loro_), perché l'elenco è fatto da insieme di aspetti complessi collegati tra di loro. Ecco la frase per intero:

Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello delle loro strutture organizzative e regolative, a livello delle loro logiche di funzionamento e dei loro «_patterns_ di autorità», a livello della cultura e degli schemi cognitivi e di significato dei loro attori, ecc.

so che la ripetizione appesantisce, ma ho paura che il senso dei diversi "livelli" coordinati si perda, se faccio un'elencazione lineare.


_.
_


----------



## Blackman

Che dici di _...mutano a *diversi livelli*: di strutture organizzative e regolative, di logiche di funzionamento e di....?_

Eviteresti tutte le ripetizioni.


----------



## Geviert

Blackman said:


> Che dici di _...mutano a *diversi livelli*: di strutture organizzative e regolative, di logiche di funzionamento e di....?_
> 
> Eviteresti tutte le ripetizioni.



Ah, interessante. Mi sembra più sensato!


----------



## ursu-lab

Un consiglio: 
Ricordati che l'uso (e l'abuso) di "a livello di" non è considerato il massimo della raffinatezza linguistica in italiano (né in spagnolo). Se fossi in te, immaginando che tu ci tenga (alla precisione linguistica), lo toglierei comunque.

... sia per quanto riguarda... che....
... sia nell'ambito delle ... che ....

Ti copio un brano trovato nel sito della Crusca:



> Ma la vera scalata del modulo completato dal sintagma specificativo  comincia all’incirca una trentina d’anni fa [dunque negli anni Sessanta  del Novecento], in concomitanza col successo del francese _au niveau de_ (+ art.) ormai ridotto a locuzione prepositiva». Eliminata la preposizione articolata a vantaggio del semplice a (_Al livello di_ > _a livello di_)  la formula, «ridotta a maneggevole utensile sintattico, si è fatta  presto (già all’inizio degli anni Settanta) una larga clientela fra  politici, giornalisti, pubblicitari ecc.». Accanto alla locuzione  prepositiva vigoreggia la sequenza _a livello_ + aggettivo, e frequentemente si passa da un tipo all’altro: _a livello di sindacato_ / _a livello sindacale _e viceversa.  L’espressione – converrà precisare – ha tutte le carte in regola dal  punto di vista linguistico, anche se, alla stregua di tanti altri modi  usati continuamente, può infastidire alcuni parlanti.


----------



## Geviert

Grazie per la nota Ursu,

non sapevo che fosse anche un problema di stile (pure in spagnolo?). Interessante.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Grazie per la nota Ursu,
> 
> non sapevo che fosse anche un problema di stile (pure in spagnolo?). Interessante.



Sì, in realtà ho letto un articolo ultimamente proprio riferito allo spagnolo, e poi ho trovato che lo stesso "problema" si era posto a suo tempo per la lingua italiana.
Ti lascio un link, ma ce ne sono molti in rete.


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Sì, in realtà ho letto un articolo ultimamente proprio riferito allo spagnolo, e poi ho trovato che lo stesso "problema" si era posto a suo tempo per la lingua italiana.
> Ti lascio un link, ma ce ne sono molti in rete.



Grazie ancora. Adesso ho capito di più l'osservazione. Vorrei citare questo passaggio che mi sembra importante:

Infatti, è un problema di appropriatezza. Vorrei, pero', aggiungere che, nel mio caso, non sto utilizzando l'espressione in senso figurato (_per quanto riguarda, nell'ambito di, ecc._) ma precisamente in senso gerarchico: faccio un'elenco di esempi riferito a tre precisi livelli - micro, meso e macro - all'interno della teoria istituzionalista. Ma questo, certo, non poteva dedursi, poiché manca il contesto. 

Ma per quanto riguarda la ripetizione _delle loro/delle_, Ursu, cosa ne dici? Gradirei anche il tuo parere di forma. Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> Vorrei, pero', aggiungere che, nel mio caso, non sto utilizzando l'espressione in senso figurato (_per quanto riguarda, nell'ambito di, ecc._) ma precisamente in senso gerarchico: faccio un elenco di esempi riferito a tre precisi livelli - micro, meso e macro - all'interno della teoria istituzionalista.


Come non detto, allora. Scusa per la precisazione inutile.

Per quanto riguarda la frase in questione, anch'io eviterei il "loro" perché comunque non ci può essere confusione con altri elementi del discorso visto che nella premessa si parla *solo *delle istituzioni. E ripeterei la preposizione "di" come ha già scritto Blackman nel suo primo post:

_Le istituzioni mutano nel tempo: a livello *di *strutture organizzative e *di *logiche di funzionamento, a livello..._


----------



## Geviert

> Come non detto, allora. Scusa per la precisazione inutile.



Anzi, è stato molto utile, direi. Per il resto, di nuovo grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ursu.

Ti sono grato per aver richiamato l'attenzione sull'abuso di un'espressione (a livello di) che mi ha sempre provocato una fastidiosa forma d'orticaria.

Caramente.

GS


----------

